# bantam chick breed?



## maryshens (Nov 25, 2014)

I just got these two ADORABLE little chicks from a feed store. They are some kind of bantam but not sure what breed or variety, what do you think?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

great pics! sorry i cant help though


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, they're not Silkies. 

That's my way of saying, no idea.


----------



## maryshens (Nov 25, 2014)

Hahaha I had a feeling they were not silkies!


----------

